# Endevour Beers?



## .DJ. (24/8/10)

http://www.facebook.com/endeavourbeer

SWMBO was a bottlo in Rhodes and cam across these.. anyone got any info on them?

All I can find is twitter and facebook links?


----------



## earle (24/8/10)

I think they are mentioned in the latest edition of Beer and Brewer magazine. IIRC contract brewing ??? at the moment and hoping to set up own brewery in Tas and grow own hops and barley.


----------



## .DJ. (24/8/10)

I have that at home, might have a quick look...


----------



## KillerRx4 (24/8/10)

I've had the Pale ale & the Amber ale. 

Both bottle conditioned. I'd buy more of it if offered locally!


----------



## .DJ. (27/8/10)

I cracked the Pale Ale last night...



Very disapointting...

Pale Straw Colour, little to no hop aroma. 
The bottle says "Super Alpha for bittering then Amarillo and Galaxy hops". The taste/aroma said "we threw in the bittering hops but forgot the Amarillo and Galaxy... Very VERY disapointing...


----------



## Murcluf (27/8/10)

earle said:


> I think they are mentioned in the latest edition of Beer and Brewer magazine. IIRC contract brewing ??? at the moment and hoping to set up own brewery in Tas and grow own hops and barley.


Why is it that there seems to be a constant theme around beers that are contracted brewed beers, that being one of general disappointment. I understand some start ups are keen to get a presence in the marketplace and may have a great product but to entrust you product and business future in the hands of someone who doesn't really have the same passion for your beers as you do always worries me.


----------



## .DJ. (27/8/10)

I dont get it either..


----------



## .DJ. (27/8/10)

KillerRx4 said:


> I've had the Pale ale & the Amber ale.
> 
> Both bottle conditioned. I'd buy more of it if offered locally!


What did you think of the Pale Killer?


----------



## Fents (27/8/10)

Murcluf said:


> Why is it that there seems to be a constant theme around beers that are contracted brewed beers, that being one of general disappointment. I understand some start ups are keen to get a presence in the marketplace and may have a great product but to entrust you product and business future in the hands of someone who doesn't really have the same passion for your beers as you do always worries me.



Are you serious?

Boatrocker seem to keep all their passion and they contract.

Bit of a ridiculous statement.

edit - cant comment on your bottle but one of the brewers at kooinda got hold of a 4 pack of endeavour and loved it apprently.


----------



## WSC (27/8/10)

Fents said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Boatrocker seem to keep all their passion and they contract.
> 
> ...



+1 - there is no reason contract beers can't be good


----------



## bconnery (27/8/10)

Murcluf said:


> Why is it that there seems to be a constant theme around beers that are contracted brewed beers, that being one of general disappointment. I understand some start ups are keen to get a presence in the marketplace and may have a great product but to entrust you product and business future in the hands of someone who doesn't really have the same passion for your beers as you do always worries me.



I think the issue is not that the contract brewers don't have a passion, but that many times the beers entrusted to them aren't the result of people with a passion for beer, just a passion for a business model. 
Think up a label and marketing gimmick, knock together or pay for a cool sounding but ultimately fairly middle of the road flavoured beer, and hey presto, a new beer to market!
This isn't the fault of the contract brewers but the companies. 


The use of contract brewers to make very good beers is relatively common in areas of the US amongst craft breweries. Anything that has a planned distribution beyond the breweries immediate area outlets, or is to be bottled, is often done contract brewed. 
I believe is starting to become a little more prevalent here, especially for smaller breweries or those with space constraints so a bottling line is not really feasible.


----------



## white.grant (27/8/10)

I just tried the amber and found it to be ok, up there with the squires product. The lable has a curious blurb about adding some "yeast to the mash" and apparently "rain water was purified to exacting mineral levels" so I don't think that the marketing department has a clue about making beer.


----------



## eric8 (27/8/10)

bconnery said:


> I think the issue is not that the contract brewers don't have a passion, but that many times the beers entrusted to them aren't the result of people with a passion for beer, just a passion for a business model.
> Think up a label and marketing gimmick, knock together or pay for a cool sounding but ultimately fairly middle of the road flavoured beer, and hey presto, a new beer to market!
> This isn't the fault of the contract brewers but the companies.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with your comments.

There are a lot of fantastic beers being made in NZ that are contract brewed as well and they dont seem to have the stigma that they do here.


----------



## KillerRx4 (27/8/10)

.DJ. said:


> What did you think of the Pale Killer?



I thought it was a nice pale ale. Could have been more hop in the finish for my tastes, but that's somewhat distorted by my use of massive amounts of dry hops in my APA's.


----------



## Murcluf (27/8/10)

bconnery said:


> I think the issue is not that the contract brewers don't have a passion, but that many times the beers entrusted to them aren't the result of people with a passion for beer, just a passion for a business model.
> Think up a label and marketing gimmick, knock together or pay for a cool sounding but ultimately fairly middle of the road flavoured beer, and hey presto, a new beer to market!
> This isn't the fault of the contract brewers but the companies.


Well looking at it this way I believe I had the wrong end of the stick, because my disappointment comes from the beers I've tasted in the past as being average and not very exciting. Which would explain a lot if contractor are only giving there customer what they want. Where as beers brewed under there the contractors own label have been excellent. It all makes sense now Cheers.


----------



## jonocarroll (23/11/10)

I finally cracked open my bottle of '2010 Reserve Pale Ale' and I'm initially pleased with the aroma. The head vanishes because of the rather high carbonation. The bitterness is fairly big for what I was expecting, but there's nice hop flavours in there - I think I can pick the Galaxy on the nose and palate, possibly the Amarillo on the palate. Some funky astringency and a strange aftertaste, but that could be from handling along the line somewhere (purchased from FirstChoice)... or SuperAlpha.



Grantw said:


> The lable has a curious blurb about adding some "yeast to the mash" and apparently "rain water was purified to exacting mineral levels" so I don't think that the marketing department has a clue about making beer.


I saw that and searched for this thread (hey - the search does work h34r: )... 



> "Our own Top-Secret top-fermenting yeast was added to the mash with a touch more to the bottle to ensure fresh longevity".


WTF is 'fresh longevity'? 

Not too bad for what it is. Though I'm not sure what they mean by 'True Vintage Beer'. I might have a look at the rest of the range next time.


----------



## petesbrew (15/2/11)

Had a bottle of the Endeavour Vintage Reserve Amber Ale last night. Up there with JSAA, if maybe a little better.
Very enjoyable IMO.


----------



## Pennywise (15/2/11)

These are now my favorite brews, Amber Ale is f**king fantastic, & the Pale isn't far behind it. Only issue I've had with most bottles is over carbing, I keep reading that it's lightly carbed, mine never are, I'm not so sure it's a bad thing. Still got no idea why they'd add yeast to the mash :huh: Bit too pricey as well, @ 17 clams a 4 pack it's something I've been working on brewing myself (the PA to start with). First batch will prolly go down in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (15/2/11)

Had them over the Christmas break, preffered the amber.


----------



## Rizzla (15/10/11)

Just tried the 2011 bottle conditioned Reserve. Went into the Bottle Shop (Perth) and a Chick was giving samples so they might be pushing it. Ended up with a 4 pack, nice indeed, Beer was very impressive too. lable says Galaxy, Summer (presumably Summer Sazz) and Cascade hops are used. Pale malt complemented by Munich and Crystal with a touch of Wheat.

Really liked the beer, tried the Amber ale also, didn't stand out as much as the Pale though it may be that I was still under the hops hit from the Pale


----------

